# Looking for Horses to Sketch!



## Nomi

Hey everyone, I'm a poor lowly art student tired of all the homework and being 'deep' and whatnot who just wants to draw some horses for a while! 

I remember asking for some references a while back but I never did get around to finishing any of them *smacks self with a herring*. Anyway, here are some examples of some horse sketches from my Deviantart account: 
wagon horse by ~Phenomi on deviantART
arabian horse by ~Phenomi on deviantART
Horse by ~Phenomi on deviantART
A horse by ~Phenomi on deviantART

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Nice work! You can visit my barn on here..I have a bunch of pictures! If you do though I just ask to see them!


----------



## BuckOff41570

Well...If you feel like sketching I've got a picture or two... 

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/IMG_8087.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/l_19e50ab7c48dee2cbe7393029b6cd5fd.jpg


----------



## Winter Filly

Here are a couple of my boy.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/764339319111_0_ALB.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/684339319111_0_BG.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/701197156111_0_BG.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/694187156111_0_BG.jpg
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/921197156111_0_BG.jpg


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

I would love one of my boy heres a couple pics


----------



## charroit

I have a few pics i'd loove to have sketched! Please PM me if you decide to do them so I can see the work. 
Thanks!
Kendall


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I have a load of photo's on my site that you can choose to draw from if you like, I love your work!

Tralissa Andalusians Photography


----------



## Reese2007

You are an amazing artist!! I'm jealous! I don't have the patience to draw like that =] and charriot, your horses are beautiful!! I love the first picture =]


----------



## hrsjmpr32

I would love a drawing of my mare. It's my avatar picture


----------



## Nomi

Thanks everyone! I got the first little sketch done, of one of RusticWildFire's horses, Hunter. I'm going to try and do them all in order because I'm, you know, crazy. 








Thank you very much for letting me use a picture of you're horse as a reference!

I've already started on the next one!


----------



## Velvet

WOW!!! You are super good!!!

Gee I would LOVE a sketch of Velvet!!! lol

Here are some pics of her...Some "pretty" shot and some "character" shots.


----------



## Connemara93

Wow you are *totally* amazing. You've got some serious talent there!

I would absolutely love love love love LOVE it if you could do one of my mare, Galina, sometime. No rush/pressure or anything.  Here's a piccie


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

Heres my Boy Pg


----------



## mudypony

Your work is wonderful!! I would love if you could do one of Brickens sometime. I have a whole bunch of pics of him in my barn under Brickens that you can use.

Thanks so much!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Nomi said:


> Thanks everyone! I got the first little sketch done, of one of RusticWildFire's horses, Hunter. I'm going to try and do them all in order because I'm, you know, crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for letting me use a picture of you're horse as a reference!
> 
> I've already started on the next one!






WOWWW! That is AMAZING!! Thank you so much   It's beautiful.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Stunning work!!! Absolutely wonderful! You are more than welcome to look through my "barn" here and take your pick. 
Here's my photobucket as well; feel free to browse through! 
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/


----------



## Dasher41

hey 
i pm'd you hunni 
hope you got it


----------



## my2geldings

Nomi said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a poor lowly art student tired of all the homework and being 'deep' and whatnot who just wants to draw some horses for a while!
> 
> I remember asking for some references a while back but I never did get around to finishing any of them *smacks self with a herring*. Anyway, here are some examples of some horse sketches from my Deviantart account:
> wagon horse by ~Phenomi on deviantART
> arabian horse by ~Phenomi on deviantART
> Horse by ~Phenomi on deviantART
> A horse by ~Phenomi on deviantART
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Excellent work. I would love to send you some stuff of the man of my life  here are a few of the big wuss


----------



## free_sprtd

wow you are so good! Looks like you are already getting a big list going, but If you ever do want someone else to draw, I would love one of thunder as well He's in my barn, i have a bunch of pictures 
<<<----------------------------

Thanks! And no worries if you aren't able to get to it


----------



## Jubilee

You have great Artistic talent. 

If you find the time, I would love to see what you could do with these photos of my old horse, Vega. I just recently had to see him and would love to have a beautiful drawing to remember him by. 

Here are some good ones:

Ignore my arms and the hose.


















I always loved this photo. That's me, Vega, and his friends Trinity.









No pressure if you don't have time to draw him. Only if you want to.

Thanks,

Jubilee


----------



## Velvetgrace

You I would love to see this in a sketch


----------



## amandaandeggo

hahahaha here like my have eggo acting up pic . . . .










. . . . and a link to the same pic
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=9vjatj&s=5


----------



## amandaandeggo

. . . just cause hes cute <3


----------



## CiscoKidd

i would love to see Cisco sketched! 
only if you you have the time.

(minus the other horse in the background) :lol:


----------



## anrz

You are a really good artist! Do you have any tips for drawing horses? I can only do quick sketches- not TONS of details.


----------



## LDblackhorse

Hi.
I f you want some nice reaing shots feel free to use my canadain Fig.
Just look in my album. I am not to good at posting pictures but that is him to the left.

All I want , is see the finnished product


----------



## ditzydoo

*you can use a couple of these if you want?*

hiya if you want you can do a couple of my hores:
here are a couple you may like to do
theese are just a couple of photos from the other day when the horses where having fun in the paddock!


you have an amazing artistic talent good luck in the future


----------



## taylor12

If you visit my barn you can see some of my horses.
Thanks

Taylor


----------



## taylor12

i have 6 horses counting the sold one i just don't have a picture of my horse Stella i'll check and see if i have some pics of her. thanks


----------



## smrobs

Wow, your work is amazing. You are more than welcome to any horse in my barn here and also, I have a few thousand on my photobucket

Pictures by smrobs - Photobucket

you can use any you want to. I will ask that you continue to post your finished works here. They are amazing.


----------



## LoveStory10

Please do Pharist Dancer:


----------



## jadeewood

Could you draw my horse Ferdo(baywoodboy) he sadly died of a stroke so would liek something to remember him with


----------



## ladybugsgirl

please please please could you draw my horse....she was killed last year and it would mean alot to me..... Reba Photo Gallery - Photo 22 of 22 by Amber - MySpace Photos


----------



## ladybugsgirl

My Lil' Ladybug Photo Gallery - Photo 8 of 13 by Amber - MySpace Photos and here is my new horse....this would also mean soooo much to me


----------



## HeroMyOttb

No rush, but if you got the time and get bored you could do my horse.


----------



## jadeewood

i would like you to do ferdi as he sadly had to be put down due to a stroke with no recovery.



























and if you have time apache,lenny&lilly ?








^lenny








^lilly


























^^apache


thanks -- your a sure talented artist


----------



## Beau Baby

You are amazing!!! If you have time do you mind drawing me a picture. I plan on putting it up in my room as I love hand drawn art work of horses.

here are some pictures you can copy. 
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1204861372084_1545128986_532911_3195223_n.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1973/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_129432_4668.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1231676522446_1545128986_603938_1636543_n.jpg If you do this one only draw the buckskin please

They're both really important to me so if something with both of them is possible I'd love you forever.


----------



## mom2pride

LadyBugs...I've gotten one of Reba done, but will have to take pics of it while it's light out...


----------



## Jubilee

Why is this thread still alive? Nomi has not been on here in quite a while and it does not look like she is taking drawing requests anymore. I am really enjoying all of the pretty pictures of everyone's horses, but I think this thread is pretty mute now.

If someone else wants to pick up the mantle and start drawing these pics, that would be awesome!

Jubilee


----------



## Ponies4Paige

*....*

i know you have alot of people's hroses to draw but ive never seen drawings as good as yours!!!!! when i draw my horses they just dont do them justice  i would love for you do draw my horse Baby Girl it would mean alot because theres a chance we'll have to put her down shes only 5 :'(


----------

